# Apple Tv, ok, mais pourquoi pas un Macmini ?



## Sebam (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je possède actuellement comme D.D. multimédia un TViX M4100 SH de DVico.

Acheté à Noël pour sa gestion de tous les formats HD, j'ai eu la surprise de découvrir que le format de disque dur NTFS n'est pas supporté (en tous cas pas de manière simple) par les Mac, je ne peux donc pas copier ces fameux fichiers HD sur ce disque. 
Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas (c'était mon cas ! :rateau, le Mac ne gère que le FAT comme système de fichiers Windows et le FAT n'accepte pas de fichier de plus de 4 Gigas. 

Et là, c'est le drame, le moindre film en HD pesant minimum 4,5 Gigas. :hein:

J'arrive donc à l'idée de vendre mon DiVmachinchose pour passer sur Apple Tv. 

Seulement, je m'aperçois qu'il faut encore faire Monsieur Bricolage pour pouvoir lire les formats utilisés le plus fréquemment , de même que la lecture des sous-titres semble poser problème (Beaucoup de V.O pour ma part). 

J'en viens au but (Oui, oui, tout arrive...); n'est-t-il pas plus simple d'acheter un Macmini (d'occase par exemple) et d'utiliser Front-Row dans mon salon ?
Plus de soucis de conversion de vidéos, reste juste à savoir si il y a un support de sous-titres.

Y a-t-il une différence sur le type de définition que l'on peut obtenir avec l'une ou l'autres de ces solution ?  

Un éclairage sur les avantages/inconvénients des deux possibilités est le bienvenue.
Merci...


----------



## whereismymind (20 Juin 2008)

Prend toi un Apple TV pour toutes ces raisons:

- 2x moins cher
- Fini les bidouilles dangereuses ou tu dois ouvrir ton Apple TV pour y mettre des Codecs, voir ici.
- Accès possible au futur Store en ligne (Peut être fonctionne-t-il déjà, je ne sais plus)

Voilà pour ce que j'en pense.


----------



## flotow (20 Juin 2008)

y'a meme un pt'it soft sur clé USB qui te fait des trucs super!  (recherche sur MacG News ou M4E)


----------



## Sebam (20 Juin 2008)

Ok, je vois, merci pour le lien, il est bien plus fournit et précis que ceux que j'ai consulté jusqu'à présent.


----------



## whereismymind (20 Juin 2008)

Y'a quelques manip à faire mais elles sont uniquement logiciel donc je trouve que ça vaut largement le coup d'y passer une petite demi-heure ! 

Dès que j'ai les sous, je fais me l'acheter et je le modifie tout de suite


----------

